# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Стив Джобс, основатель Apple (1955-2011)

## Raja Kumari dasi

Заметка Индрадьюмны Свами на FB, 6 октября: 

"Своей комнаты в общежитии у меня было, - сказал Стив Джобс в своей речи в Стэнфорде, - так что я спал на полу в комнате друга, сдавал бутылки из-под Колы, чтобы выручить 5 центов с каждой и купить еды, и ходил за семь миль через весь город каждый воскресный вечер, чтоб нормально поесть раз в неделю в храме Харе Кришна. Я любил это. И большинство из того, с чем я сталкивался, следуя за своим любопытством и интуицией, оказывалось позже бесценным".

"Он вернулся в Силиконовую долину в 1974, получив работу технического специалиста у Atari, производителя видео-игр. Но, все еще находясь в поисках своего призвания, через несколько месяцев уволился и отправился в Индию со своим другом по колледжу (Daniel Kottke), который потом нанялся в возникший Apple".

[ Steve Lohr, "Нью-Йорк таймс", 5 октября 2011 ]

Мы, преданные, благодарны ему за его разработки Apple, которые дают столько возможностей служить Господу Кришне.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

А мы с шефом его понимали незлым тихим словом каждый день уже пару месяцев... за совершенно немыслимые запутанности в программировании для iPhone. Но в итоге я конечно тоже ему благодарен, мне ж за это деньги платят, а они нужны для служения Кришне.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

чё ,тело оставил что-ли? :blink:

----------


## Danil

Небольшая мысль насчёт перевода - всё же "Кремниевая", а не "Силиконовая". Хоть это и как "Техас" уже вместо "Тексас", всё же я надеюсь, что переводческая справедливость постепенно будет восстановлена)

Не люблю Apple из-за закрытости, патентного троллинга, слежки за пользователями и т.д., но с точки зрения бизнеса Джобс, конечно, гений. Удачного воплощения, доброе слово о прасаде ему в помощь.




> чё ,тело оставил что-ли?


Да, 5го вечером (у нас это сегодня утро) от рака поджелудочной железы. Всё к тому и шло на самом деле, вот его фото со встречи с Медведевым в июне 2010 года и одно из недавних:

 

ps: в процессе поиска фото увидел на одном "религиозном" сайте одно из последних фото Джоббса (очень худого и бледного) и подпись "Какая польза человеку, если он приобретёт весь мир, а душу свою потеряет?".

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

ну раз прасад вкушал-значит будет человеком.мпжет даже преданным.очевидно и так у него хорошая карма была,раз он добился в жизни такого успеха.

----------


## Yamuna Padma devi dasi

> Небольшая мысль насчёт перевода - всё же "Кремниевая", а не "Силиконовая". Хоть это и как "Техас" уже вместо "Тексас", всё же я надеюсь, что переводческая справедливость постепенно будет восстановлена)


О, а я думала, что эту долину из-за пластических оперций так назвали. Часто встречала это название.  :smilies:

----------


## Yamuna Padma devi dasi

Apple полезен для здоровья. 
В витрине старый и новый компьютер. И старинная поговорка.

----------


## Danil

> О, а я думала, что эту долину из-за пластических оперций так назвали. Часто встречала это название.


Вот и ещё один довод в пользу правильного перевода) "Silicon" - "силИкн" - "кремний", "Silicone" - "силикоун" - "силикон".

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Видите, раньше в наших храмах каждый день кормили голодных студентов. Стив Джобс, особенно теперь когда умер, вернул долг тем, что по всему миру пересказывают историю про пустые бутылки и кормящих гениев кришнаитов. Нужно вернуть это. Новые гении послушают и тоже захотят прийти пообедать. И кормить их нужно с еще большим вдохновеним.

----------


## Danil

> Видите, раньше в наших храмах каждый день кормили голодных студентов.


Немного уточню - не каждый день, а каждое воскресенье :-[

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Но тем не менее кормить надо, этого хотел Прабхупада. Где бы еще деньги взять на это...

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Так и сейчас "Пища жизни" во многих городах есть. Если все правильно организовать, деньги спонсоры сами будут приносить. Можете обратиться к матаджи Лакшалата-бхакти за опытом.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Немного уточню - не каждый день, а каждое воскресенье :-[


А, значит я наврал, сори.

----------


## Лена

а почему это его собираются хоронить по какому-то буддисткому обряду ? так пишет пресса

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Данил, спасибо за уточнение. Я конечно же, это название не переводила, а просто использовала давно устоявшееся в русском языке словосочетание. Мне это название всегда странным казалось. Но и "Кремниевая" мне тоже не нравится, как и "Силикатная".

На "Эхо Москвы" вчера целиком включали эту его речь (ее видео есть на ютубе), переводчик переводил, и про храм Харе Кришна тоже. Так что вся аудитория "Эха" слышала.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi



----------


## Мария Четти

> а почему это его собираются хоронить по какому-то буддисткому обряду ? так пишет пресса


Потому что он буддистом был

----------


## Лена

> Потому что он буддистом был


имперсоналист  :smilies:  так что ж мы ему столько места уделили -то ? :smilies:  апарадха

----------


## Дина

как говорится...через терни к звездам...Побыв в брахмаджоти - сделает себе выводы. :doom:  Он вкушал Кришна-прасад...А прасад как все знают не отличен от Кришны...У каждого из нас свой путь к Кришне... Но каждый вернется к нему рано или поздно... :go:

----------


## Дина

А еще самое главное - Его Милость Индрадьюмна Свами обратил на него свое внимание в FB в своих заметках - милость чистого преданного Господа Кришны...Благодарность...благодарность...Стив Джобс был благодарен храму Харе Кришна...и результат  -его заметил чистый преданный Кришны...Мы должны учиться быть благодарными...Где бы мы все были сейчас если не сострадание и милость преданных Кришны...безграничная милость Шрилы Прабхупады...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Индрадьюмна Свами его прямо благодарит. Вайшнавы, как и Кришна, видят служение в первую очередь. 
По поводу его ухода и Шиварама Свами разместил свое выступление - про то, чему преданные могут у него учиться... на planet ISKCON или сайте венгерской общины можно послушать.

----------


## Лена

чему у него учиться ? что вспомнил кришнаитов добрым словом в своей лекции ? 
он делал сейчас  пожертвования за то, что его в юности кормили-то ?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Да он не просто "кришнаитов" вспомнил... Он сказал , что любил Харе Кришна прасад. И к тому же - как он это сказал. Он не сказал, да... мне это нравилось, он сказал, что любил это ) И это решает все. Как говорил Господь Нитьянанда, если я слышу,что кто-то говорит, что любит Господа Чайтанью, - я его вечный слуга. 

А вкушение прасада находится на Абсолютном уровне, это преданное служение. Прасад неотличен от Кришны. Он любил прасад - значит, он любил Кришну. Он, как душа, совершил благодаря этому "признанию" огромный прогресс, он очень удачлив. За это его и можно и благодарить, и ценить. Каждый - вечный слуга Кришны, а он к возвращению к служению близко.  Вайшнавам его речь очень даже нравится. А удовлетворение преданных, даже если это и не осознанное служение Господу, - первейший залог успеха на духовном пути. 

Пожертвование свое он сделал, кроме рекламы "еды Харе Кришна" (а это дорогого стоит), тем, что создал гениальные продукты, которыми преданные с удовольствием пользуются в своем служении. Скажем, гуру отправляет с помощью айфона  заметки на Фейсбук, всегда на связи с другими преданными, - да неужели за это не поблагодаришь. 

Умение занимать всех в служении Господу - милость преданных: они принимают от людей то, что те талантливо делают, и занимают это в служении Господу, - приближая эти души к Господу. И то, что занято в служении, в ягье, - одухотворяется, становится неотличным от брахмана. 

Насчет его буддизма... Ну вот разве он сказал прилюдно, что любил буддизм? А что любил есть в храме Харе Кришна, сказал зачем-то... никто же его за язык не тянул ) Запланировал, написал и произнес. Посреди серьезной речи, между прочим. Человек, к которому прислушиваются миллионы в мире. "Чему бы ни следовал великий человек, обыкновенные люди следуют за ним" (Кришна говорит в Гите). Джая! 

В общем, понимаете, этим и отличаются мадхйамы и уттамы от каништх,  что они подходят к каждому индивидуально, видят уровни людей (невинные, преданные, непреданные), не равняя всех под одну линию... И видят служение в первую очередь, понимаете? Служение перевешивает все. Это сострадательная природа преданных, их стремление всех приблизить к Господу.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> чему у него учиться ?


Хм... и вам не странно, что гуру его хвалят? Думаете, гуру ерунду говорит, а я к тому же на это ссылаюсь? 
Если вы владеете английским, можно прослушать запись. 
Если не владеете, лучше уж не делать выводов, даже не зная, о чем речь.

Как быть подобными Шриле Прабхупаде - давая людям то, чего они ждут и хотят. Таким гением и был Стив Джобс. Это если очень кратко, о чем Шиварама Свами посчитал нужным сказать преданным в связи с его уходом.

----------


## Лена

да понятно конечно же мне, косвенная проповедь опять
столько шуму

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Наверное, вы сами проповедуете в стенах своего университета, а вас никто не хвалит? ) Вам и завидно, - если не можете порадоваться за человека ) что его гуру так отметили ) Вы расскажите, мы и вас похвалим! 

А прославление еды Харе Кришна и повторение на весь мир святых Имен в стенах Стэнфорда и на радио "Эхо Москвы" - это самое наипрямейшее распространение славы Господа, какую себе только может позволить "непреданный" )

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Простите что вмешиваюсь, но айфонами в служении пользуются намного меньше людей, бОльшая часть, так сказать - материалистов, идут на жуткие поступки для завладением ими. И ещё *как* они их используют ..
Всё таки попроще наверно надо, есть и попроще модели, телефончики и т.д. А кто владеет ими (айфонами), даёт повод другим завидовать, толкают опять же на безумные поступки .. Даже есть пример из нынешней жизни, но не буду писАть ибо ужас.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Лена, а вот например, вы сшили мешочек для четок, подарили гуру, и он им пользуется с удовольствием, и все время только вашими мешочками, ничьими больше. Это прямое служение Вайшнаву или косвенная проповедь?

................

Насчет того, что гуру дорогими вещами пользуются в проповеди... это старая песня, и Прабхупаду критиковали за машины, на которых его возили ученики. Продукцию Apple дарят богатые ученики. Если бы вы были богаты, вы бы что гуру купили в подарок? у вас самого сплошной Apple, но гуру вы дарите что-то дешевое... нонсенс ) да и за границей это не так уж дорого.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Кстати, откуда этот айфон: ученик подарил, потом  купил новую модель, отдал гуру, а себе забрал маха-айфон.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Всё таки попроще наверно надо, есть и попроще модели, телефончики и т.д. А кто владеет ими (айфонами), даёт повод другим завидовать, толкают опять же на безумные поступки


Да нет, не беспокойтесь. Гуру, наобарот дают знание, как избавиться от зависти в этом сумасшедшем мире. 

И еще... если прикинуть, сколько стоит, например, складная перевозная сцена Польского тура с аппаратурой... (можно посмотреть  в разделе "Духовные учителя"), сколько стоит организация фестивалей на протяжении 20 лет... сколько стоит раздать 120 000 порций прасада... это сильно подороже айфона будет, просто маленького ответного подарка Кришны всего-то за несколько сотен долларов, для удобства организации всего этого.

----------


## Дина

Спасибо за любовь к людям Раджа Кумари даси!...Вся Слава Вашему Гуру Махараджу!...                                                                                P.S. " Я - талант в человеке"...сказал Кришна...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Вся Слава Вашему Гуру Махараджу!


Джая, джая. И всем вайшнавам. 





> P.S. " Я - талант в человеке"...сказал Кришна...


Да. Основатель Apple понимал, чувствовал, исходил из того, что люди ждут, воплощал мечту, поэтому их продукция так расходится. Шрила Прабхупада сделал подобное в духовной сфере.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Да где она расходится... среди богачей каких-то, наверное. Среди моих знакомых нет ни единого человека, который бы использовал Apple или iPhone для себя. По работе - да, на чем сказали, на том и мучаются. А для себя - Винда, Линуск и Андроид. Потому что функционально все равно везде одно и то же, зачем же платить больше.
Ганеш прабху, ученик Шрилы Прабхупады, вчера на лекции уделил немного внимания Стиву Джобсу, во-первых, как иллюстрации примера хорошей кармы, а во-вторых, как примера важности FFL. И потом для сравнения привел Амбаришу прабху, который не только имеет хорошую карму, но и полностью задействует ее в служении Кришне.

----------


## Sarasvati devi dasi

НУ может у вас и нет таких  знакомых, а я когда по сторонам смотрю -   у каждого встречного поперечного преданного айфоны, макбуки или уж на худой конец айподы. Мода такая среди преданных сейчас.  Особенно в брахмачари ашраме московском, кто без айфона можно по пальцам пересчитать))

----------


## Лена

а у меня вот нет ... я даже и не знаю, что это все такое и для чего  
я ж в горах живу, а не в Москвах  :smilies:  
а простая мобилка меня просто раздражает , все время ее теряю, потом ищу, потом заряжаю и т.д. 
и еще появилась фобия - без мобилки не могу никуда ходить

----------


## Говардхандхари дас



----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> функционально все равно везде одно и то же, зачем же платить больше.


Конечно же, продукция Apple делается не в расчете на массовые продажи в нищей России. В США уровень жизни таков, что люди ждут продукты такого уровня, и им это не так дорого, как нам здесь. Они наобарот готовы платить больше за выдающуюся продукцию, соответствующую их пожеланиям. У них новая модель компа выходит, и они ведь прошлогоднюю просто на улицу выносят, а не модернизируют, как мы здесь. 




> Ганеш прабху, ученик Шрилы Прабхупады, вчера на лекции уделил немного внимания Стиву Джобсу... *для сравнения* привел Амбаришу прабху, который не только имеет хорошую карму, но и *полностью* задействует ее в служении Кришне.


Наш уважаемый Альфред Форд - преданный, и он получил готовое состояние от отца и деда. А тут - человек с нуля создал самый дорогой бренд мира, и он - не преданный. Просто он благодарен Харе Кришна. Хотя карма и отличная у обоих, но у Амбариши прабху скорее всего - уже не просто карма, а Кришна-карма. Тогда как Стив Джобс - как видим, просто человек, делающий какие-то свои первые шаги на пути сознания Кришны. Амбариша прабху  - скорее всего, преданный с прошлой жизни, родившийся в богатой семье, практикующий спокойно без тревог, без забот о пропитании сознание Кришны. А Джобс сам создавал свое богатство... Каждый жертвует в меру своего понимания и реализаций, в соответствии с жизненным опытом.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Простите пожалуйста за невежественную мысль, хочу изложить свой взгляд, и очень надеюсь что ошибаюсь, пожалуйста, пролейте Свет на моё невежество  :dandavat: 

К примеру животные. Возьмём мышей, они когда чувствуют опасность, то подают сигналы себе подобным, у них связь, и они используют свои возможности в полной мере. 
Мы же, нынешние люди, используем *костыли*, не побоюсь этого слова, которые затупливают нас, мы уже не мысленно общаемся друг с другом, так сказать телепатически, а достаём из кормана костыли.
С помощью сих девайсов, мы тупеем, ведь не зря раньше люди помнили всё, даже один раз услышав. Сейчас у нас всё записано, на носителях, это разве люди ? Мы получается ниже животных.

Возьмём к примеру математику* - неужели учитель требует наличие девайсов, типа калькуляторов ? Нет. Именно способность мыслить головой оценивается. Помнить в голове, а не с помощью вспомогательных ..
А сейчас спроси у кого-нибудь что-нибудь, сразу лезут в карман за девайсом.

Можно вспомнить кино Терминатор, в частности вторая серия про Скай-Нет, когда разработчика искали как виновного, и потом он осознал свой вклад в деградацию человечества.

Вот здесь, уважаемый Враджендра Кумар прабху   http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=3285    говорит, что сейчас все с телефонами, изо всех брыжжет страстью, все занимаются не пойми чем ...    

Да, Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что надо соединить материальное развитие с духовным знанием и использовать в служении Кришне !! Но это в *идеале*, какого не будет никогда. Кали-Юга набирает обороты каждую милисекунду. И никогда по телевизору, на всех каналах не будут транслировать про Кришну  :sed:

----------


## Лена

> Конечно же, продукция Apple делается не в расчете на массовые продажи в нищей России. В США уровень жизни таков, что люди ждут продукты такого уровня, и им это не так дорого, как нам здесь. Они наобарот готовы платить больше за выдающуюся продукцию, соответствующую их пожеланиям. У них новая модель компа выходит, и они ведь прошлогоднюю просто на улицу выносят, а не модернизируют, как мы здесь. 
> .


у меня коллега по работе из принципа работает под виндоус 95 ! на его столе уже 3 года стоит новеньких комп, а он все делает на стареньком, приговаривая, что то, что будет он делать на новом, он может вполне сделать и на старом 
такой вот упертый ... кстати, бывший хатха-йог

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> С помощью сих девайсов, мы тупеем, ведь не зря раньше люди помнили всё, даже один раз услышав.


Вы правильно пишете про деградацию в Кали-югу. Но у техники есть и единственный плюс - с ее помощью можно слушать трансцендентный звук и так просвещаться, а не тупеть. Техника - это всего лишь материя. Но душа-то выше мертвой материи. Душа, просвещенная знанием, может правильно использовать предметы материального мира.  





> сейчас все с телефонами


Это же вводная лекция, для гостей. А здесь сейчас  речь о том, что Вайшнавы используют же технику, но с целью поддержания и распространения миссии и для самообразования. И то, что используется сознающими Кришну преданными в служении Ему, не увеличивает невежество. Наобарот, преданный занимает майю в служении Кришне. Об этом великолепный стих Бхагавад-гиты 4.24 и комментарий к нему Шрилы Прабхупады. 






> Да, Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что надо соединить материальное развитие с духовным знанием и использовать в служении Кришне !! Но это в *идеале*, какого не будет никогда.


Здравствуйте пожалуйста... Да вайшнавы именно так и живут, это реальность, а не какой-то абстрактный недосягаемый идеал. Иначе почему бы преданные, сами попробовав, пожелали бы распространяли это знание, - если процесс не работает и является лишь идеалом, как вы думаете? Но надо предаться и служить гуру, изучать шастры, учиться служить Богу под его руководством. Это без служения представителю парампары все остается какими-то "идеалами". А в служении непосредственный опыт сразу дает понимание, как это все работает. 






> Кали-Юга набирает обороты каждую милисекунду. И никогда по телевизору, на всех каналах не будут транслировать про Кришну


Не будут, это же материальный мир, а не духовный. Мультики, сериалы о Кришне, - это по большей части внешнее, для детей, для начинающих. А бхакти - это внутренний процесс.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> у меня коллега по работе из принципа работает под виндоус 95 ! на его столе уже 3 года стоит новеньких комп, а он все делает на стареньком, приговаривая, что то, что будет он делать на новом, он может вполне сделать и на старом 
> такой вот упертый ... кстати, бывший хатха-йог


Противник американской модели общества потребления.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

А записывающие устройства трансцендентную шабду не передают, а служат лишь напоминанием

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Спасибо Raja Kumari dasi   :smilies: 

я не про Вайшнавов, тут вопросов нет, Они адаптируются в любых условиях (югах). 
я скорее про материальное развитие, которое собой несёт инструмент деградации, то есть - я о всех людях, я сам такой же .. 

Например, никак не могу "похлопать в лодоши" мэру Москвы, который убирает постепенно всё зелёное, а ведь машинкам где-то надо ездить  :mig:

----------


## Мария Четти

> Да где она расходится... среди богачей каких-то, наверное. Среди моих знакомых нет ни единого человека, который бы использовал Apple или iPhone для себя.


Я много вижу айфонов и айподов вокруг, и даже не у богачей. У меня нету, но это потому что мне как-то и не нужно, я другую модель телефона себе купила, и качество звучания музыки меня вполне устраивает. Про цены: в Америке, например, он стоит 250 долларов, если не ошибаюсь. На русские рубли - просто смешная цена (по сравнению с ценами на телефоны вообще). У некоторых знакомых ещё и айпэды есть, но, опять же, мне как-то не особо нужно, иначе нашла бы способ собрать достаточно денег чтоб купить. Кому интересно иметь это, те покупают. При этом на убийства и грабежи и прочие ужасы идти не нужно, просто разумно контролировать траты в семье.

Не хочу вас обидеть, но вы так говорите об этом, как будто это ваша больная мозоль, как будто вы завидуете. Это недостойно вайшнава. Будьте счастливы :buket:

----------


## Мария Четти

> Вы правильно пишете про деградацию в Кали-югу. Но у техники есть и единственный плюс - с ее помощью можно слушать трансцендентный звук и так просвещаться, а не тупеть.


+ к тому же с помощью той самой техники мы сейчас находясь в разных странах можем общаться и поддерживать связь и делиться опытом с другими преданными.

----------


## Лена

> Не хочу вас обидеть, но вы так говорите об этом, как будто это ваша больная мозоль, как будто вы завидуете. Это недостойно вайшнава. Будьте счастливы


да, не завидует  :yazik:  ... ну, если людям не итересно 
у нас в ятре только один преданный проявляет больной интерес ко всем суперновым и последним моделям ... всем другим как-то по барабану и мне тоже ... суета сует и на мозги такое разнообразие давит 
многие готовят семинары для программ в храме простым карандашом 
предпочитаем Бхагавад Гиту в бумажном варианте

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

http://www.dandavats.com/?p=10030

*По поводу Стива Джобса и его последних слов “ВАУ”* 

I’ve noticed some articles about Steve Jobs on the Vaisnava websites during the past year. There seems to be a lot of devotee interest in him. Perhaps because he honored a lot of prasadam in his hungry days as a college student/dropout/entrepreneur? He definitely gets a human birth in his next life. Maybe because his life’s work has impacted nearly all of us in some way. But what he saw at the time of his death was certainly spectacular. Steve was not “wow’ed” by anything less than the highest standard of excellence; that we know about him. He was a consummate perfectionist. We’ve heard from his co-workers, fans, and detractors that he was not easily impressed. Yet, something he saw in the last moments of his life elicited not only one “wow,” but three in rapid succession:

In a touching eulogy about her late brother at his memorial service on October 16, Mona Simpson described the Apple founder’s last hours and the enigmatic words he uttered before he died.

She told the group of mourners at the Memorial Church of Stanford University that Steve Jobs looked at his wife and children, then beyond them, before uttering: ‘OH WOW. OH WOW. OH WOW.’

Describing his death in the eulogy reprinted in the New York Times, she said: ‘Steve’s final words were monosyllables, repeated three times.

‘Before embarking, he’d looked at his sister Patty, then for a long time at his children, then at his life’s partner, Laurene, and then over their shoulders past them, before saying his final words.’


I wonder what he saw. Was it the Visnhuduttas? Could have been the “white light” (effulgence of the Supersoul) at the end of the naga? Doesn’t appear to be the Yamadhuttas or he would be deathly afraid. We’ll never know for sure, but one thing we do know, “Oh, wow” is not the recommended mantra for deliverance from this material world. I don’t think anyone can be sure what the sound vibrations of “Oh, wow” transliterated into some sanskrit syllables may evoke at the time of death. Some joke that he was seeing the next generation of the ipad or iphone. Whatever, let us hope and pray that our last words will be “Hare Krishna” and “Hare Rama” a few times before we make our final flight from the present body. As for Steve, may Srila Prabhupada include you in his pastimes somewhere in your next life. You certainly exemplified through innovation that Krishna’s material energy is “endlessly mutable” (BG 8.4 1972 ed.) For us, in this material atmosphere, your products, were, well, “wow,” but compared to the mercy of the pure devotee, Srila Prabhupada, and the gorgeously dressed deities in temples around the world, it’s a wimper of a “wow”. They are ” OH WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW….” ad infinitum. 



.......................................

Наверное, попробую перевести, позже ) если выборочно:  сестра во время гражданской панихиды рассказала о его последних словах, Задержав долгий взгляд на детях, потом на жене, он посмотрел поверх их плеч и произнес: "О,вау. О,вау. О,вау", и так, будто он с усилием взбирался по ступенькам. 

Преданный пишет с с большой к нему добротой. Пишет, что его удивили его последние слова ) Стив, как законченный перфекционист не стал бы говорить "вау" чему-то заурядному, его впечатляло все только самое превосходное. Не были ли это Вишнудуты? Был ли это свет Параматмы?  Он не был  напуган Ямадутами. Хотя некоторые шутят, что он увидел следующие модели ай-фонов и ай-падов, и "о, вау" - не рекомендованная мантра на санскрите, но "пусть Шрила Прабхупада включит тебя в свои игры в какой-нибудь из твоих следующих жизней". С.Джобс показал своими инновациями, что материальная энергия Кришны "бесконечно изменчива" (БГ 8.4), но для преданных в этой материальной атмосфере, хотя и есть повод говорить его продуктам "вау", еще больше поводов говорить "О  вау, вау, вау, вау...." до бесконечности, разглядывая роскошных Божеств в храмах по всему миру.

----------


## Тимур

Возможно притянуто за уши, но все же - если прасад и Гита неотличны друг от друга (в принципе), то получается Стив Джобс - экстремист?

Какое Ваше мнение?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Возможно притянуто за уши, но все же - если прасад и Гита неотличны друг от друга (в принципе), то получается Стив Джобс - экстремист?
> 
> Какое Ваше мнение?


Именно притянуто за уши.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

)) "Подражание - лучший комплимент"

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Во время создания знаменитого (и одного из самых дорогих в мире) бренда Джобс часто бывал у преданных на ферме, а это был яблочный сад. И когда по дороге к конторе для регистрации бренда они с напарником думали, как назвать их новый компьютер, он сказал, что это должно быть что-то непохожее на всех конкурентов, яркое и дружественное к пользователям, и сказал : "Apple" (из его биографии).

----------


## Danil

> )) "Подражание - лучший комплимент"


В одном из переводов этой картинки вайшнавы говорили: "Опять эти сектанты" :-)

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

FB изменил настройки - и все старые картинки на форумах пропали. 
Может быть, у кого-нибудь сохранилась та картинка с пользователями Apple, подражающими харинаме?

----------


## Danil

> FB изменил настройки - и все старые картинки на форумах пропали. 
> Может быть, у кого-нибудь сохранилась та картинка с пользователями Apple, подражающими харинаме?


Это она?


Также, когда искал эту картинку, нашёл ещё одну по теме :-)

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Она самая, спасибо.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

https://www.facebook.com/ExcuseMeLad...type=3&theater
окт 2012 - Ipad Mini vs I Padmini

 :smilies: ))))

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Опять исчезла эта смешная картинка, что-то они там на Fb вечно делают с адресами картинок )

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

_28 сентября 2015_ 

*Совет Стива Джобса оказался решающим в судьбе Facebook* 

*Посещение Индийского храма по настоянию Стива Джобса помогло Марку Цукербергу не опустить руки.*

Глава Facebook рассказал о трудном периоде развития компании в рамках своей публичной встречи с премьер-министром Индии Нарендра Моди.

https://www.facebook.com/zuck/posts/...11?pnref=story



В начале становления Facebook дела складывались не самым лучшим образом и многие хотели выкупить молодую социальную сеть.

 _Я встретился со Стивом Джобсом и он сказал, что для восстановления веры в назначение компании я должен посетить индийский храм, в котором он сам побывал в начале эволюции Apple, чтобы обдумать то, каким он видит будущее.
    — Марк Цукерберг_ 

Стив Джобс посоветовал Марку восстановить силы и уверенность в себе в индийском храме, где он сам бывал в трудные для Apple времена. Посещение этого места, по мнению Джобса, раскрывало понимание того, каким будет будущее. Марк Цукерберг прислушался к совету, полетел в Индию, посетил храмы, месяц путешествовал по стране.



http://forum.india-tour.ru/viewtopic...oCDGtjLDfl5Jj4

По его словам, наблюдение за тем, как люди связаны между собой заставило задуматься, что мир станет лучше, если у каждого появится возможность общаться друг с другом. В итоге, как все случилось, мы знаем – Цукерберг отклонил все предложения и покупке и сделал из Facebook самый масштабный социальный сервис в мире.


_Индия занимает особое место в истории нашей компании.
    — Марк Цукерберг_

----------

